# Is a Dakine Freestyle bag acceptable for air travel



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I dont see why it wouldn't be accepted. Use zip-ties for all the zippers so they wont open and have them slap a fragile sticker on it. It definitely wouldn't be accepted for carry on if that's what you are asking.

edit: sorry i dont read. haha


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

The only thing I would be concerned about is the board getting damaged. They throw around luggage so carelessly. You are concerned about the padding wrap bubble-wrap around the board for more cushioning. Or even a blanket haha.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

More padding is better, but if you have your jacket/pants and boots in there, you'll be fine. Lots of people including myself have flown with non-padded bags without incident too.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> I dont see why it wouldn't be accepted. Use zip-ties for all the zippers so they wont open and have them slap a fragile sticker on it. It definitely wouldn't be accepted for carry on if that's what you are asking.
> 
> edit: sorry i dont read. haha


You must be young, or don't fly much. The TSA can and will cut the zip ties off of your bag and inspect it. The last 3 times I have flown, they have inspected my snowboard bag and left me a sheet of paper indicating that they examined the contents of the bag.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> You must be young, or don't fly much. The TSA can and will cut the zip ties off of your bag and inspect it. The last 3 times I have flown, they have inspected my snowboard bag and left me a sheet of paper indicating that they examined the contents of the bag.


Pretty sure both of those apply to him lol. TSA will open and inspect the contents every single time.


----------



## littlejrs (Nov 19, 2010)

LOL.... I just overlooked those comments. I travel for business and have elite status on 2 different airlines. I am VERY familiar with TSA and I don't really have to worry about baggage fees.

I was only wondering if the board or bindings would be likely to be damaged (not sure how fragile they are) but I think I will be alright with the bottom padding and all my clothing packed around the top.

Much thanks!!!


----------

